# Any coaches around Tulsa?



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Start with the Oklahoma State Archery Association. The have several clubs, one of which is probably near Tulsa. Local clubs are a great resource, especially for new or returning archers.

Contact AT member Danial Boone. He lives in OK and knows almost every archer in the region. He is a really good guy too. 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

DarkFedaykin said:


> I haven't been shooting in 13 years. I was finger shooting an old recurve until I stopped. Now I have an infinite edge at 28 1\2 to 29 inches (not sure with the d loop) 60# and a release. I'm using devils wrath and speed freak arrows from walmart for something to shoot while I relearn archery. My bow hasn't been paper tuned yet, but I'm shooting 8" groups at 20 yrds with most shafts touching. I've been shooting 10 at a time. I'll start taking pictures and maybe some videos if my wife will help. After my third set of shots my accuracy goes south, but I bet that's because I'm still weak.


Hi DarkFedaykin,

Hi. My name is Larry Seale, and I'm a USA Archery Level 2 certified coach in Tulsa. I specialize in Olympic style recurve archery. You can see my bonafides at www.tulsaarcherycoach.com . I give lessons both at my indoor instructional facility, and also at Tulsa Archery Associations's excellent indoor/outdoor range just south of Sperry ( http://www.tulsaarcheryassoc.org/5001.html ). Please contact me if you still have interest in learning how to begin/shoot/tune a recurve bow.


----------



## DarkFedaykin (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a newborn in the house, and work nights so I haven't been out much. But I shot about 50 arrows today at 20 yards. This was my best grouping.






. But most were at 6 inches

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

My name is Larry Seale in Tulsa. I am a Level 3 certified coach. My website is www.tulsaarcherycoach.com


----------

